# My EDC



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

My edc









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, I used to do the same thing, but I got tired of carrying stuff I never used. I winnowed my EDC load down to a revolver, one HKS reload, a knife and a wallet. If I'm the driver that day I carry keys--if my wife drives I don't carry any keys at all. I just carry a little SW 640, and my wife clings to her 360PD. After all, we're just reading magazines not shooting up the transient Illinois riff-raff.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Rural, low crime area, and work from home. A couple bandaids and a splinter remover in my wallet too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Crunch said:


> Rural, low crime area, and work from home. A couple bandaids and a splinter remover in my wallet too.


Love the presentation, Crunch. Very Christmassy.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

All depends on the day, vehicle, weather, and what the plan for the day is. Always have at least one gun and a knife, could be 3 or more.

Today at the gun show carried a Kahr CM9 in my coat, Kahr P380 in back pants pocket wallet holster, NAA 22mag in clip holster in front pocket, Kershaw folder next to the NAA. Tomorrow cutting wood it could be a Glock 20 10mm in a tanker holster.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Crunch*, your load-out is very similar to mine. I do not know the exact model of your snubby, by my SW 640 comes in very close. I do rotate knives--depending on how big the thug is that chases me.

Since you are also a real blade "con-noisier," get some good polishing stones and stable little bench for polishing bevels. You make one slice and you'll be hooked.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This stuff is looking sorta similar. Heres my gettting out of the house rig...but I forgot a charged up double banger ammo pouch that goes with it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> This stuff is looking sorta similar. Heres my gettting out of the house rig...but I forgot a charged up double banger ammo pouch that goes with it.
> View attachment 102235


A pack of heaters, a box of snoose and a Lexus! You da mang!!! The next time I am in Tejas, we are going out for one hell of a night on the town on my client's dime!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You rookies and your cell-phone pix. :devil:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> A pack of heaters, a box of snoose and a Lexus! You da mang!!! The next time I am in Tejas, we are going out for one hell of a night on the town on my client's dime!


Well you would certainly be as welcome as the flowers in May around here. Anytime you happen to stumble past DFW airport some dear old chums and I hang at this place which is about five mins away from 11 A till 2 P..each Weds and Friday. Weds is Wings and Mexican Platters..Friday is Catfish. Happy hour all the time. 3 buck Crown and down on Weds. 
Bronco's Sports Bar and Grill


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Well you would certainly be as welcome as the flowers in May around here. Anytime you happen to stumble past DFW airport some dear old chums and I hang at this place which is about five mins away from 11 A till 2 P..each Weds and Friday. Weds is Wings and Mexican Platters..Friday is Catfish. Happy hour all the time. 3 buck Crown and down on Weds.
> Bronco's Sports Bar and Grill


I will stop by my friend. I cannot say when, but I WILL.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Inor said:


> I will stop by my friend. I cannot say when, but I WILL.


I just might wander in when I visit family in the Dallas area.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Be glad to see any of you outlaw heatherns. This ritualistic gathering twice is always fun. Now let us consider a prepper fest. Everybody get together for a day or two to fellowship. The Hurst Convention Center would love to host it. Its right next door to the sports bar. Invite the approved vendors to come set up tables to sell stuff and get the smart folks to put on classes on how prep better. Write it all off on the taxes etc. I like the sound of this. Everybody could sell each other whatever illegal stuff they wanted to get rid of. 
https://www.hursttx.gov/about-us/departments/hurst-conference-center


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Be glad to see any of you outlaw heatherns. This ritualistic gathering twice is always fun. Now let us consider a prepper fest. Everybody get together for a day or two to fellowship. The Hurst Convention Center would love to host it. Its right next door to the sports bar. Invite the approved vendors to come set up tables to sell stuff and get the smart folks to put on classes on how prep better.  Write it all off on the taxes etc. I like the sound of this. Everybody could sell each other whatever illegal stuff they wanted to get rid of.
> https://www.hursttx.gov/about-us/departments/hurst-conference-center


I could get on board with that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No pics, but one of the following pistols: Ruger LCP2, or Taurus 605 snubnose 357 magnum, or Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special. With the corresponding reload.
One of my 4" to 6" blade sheath knives. Tonight I was wearing my Buck 119.
Common pocket knife.
And, of course, wallet, keys, cell phone.

That's all.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> No pics, but one of the following pistols: Ruger LCP2, or Taurus 605 snubnose 357 magnum, or Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special. With the corresponding reload.


I traded my LCP in for a Sig P238. I'm much happier having the thumb safety. For any ladies out there, the Sig is a fantastic choice if you have arthritis in your hands or otherwise reduced grip strength. It's the easiest racking handgun I've shot. I have a friend who has myasthenia gravis and has stopped carrying a pistol in favor of a revolver, but even she can rack the P238.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Be glad to see any of you outlaw heatherns. This ritualistic gathering twice is always fun. Now let us consider a prepper fest. Everybody get together for a day or two to fellowship. The Hurst Convention Center would love to host it. Its right next door to the sports bar. Invite the approved vendors to come set up tables to sell stuff and get the smart folks to put on classes on how prep better. Write it all off on the taxes etc. I like the sound of this. Everybody could sell each other whatever illegal stuff they wanted to get rid of.
> https://www.hursttx.gov/about-us/departments/hurst-conference-center


Whats the chance I could get the medicine man from the south side of town approved as a vendor? He goes by Armando Garcia.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I guess if you spend much time in large buildings or are away from the house often at night carrying a flashlight in your pocket makes sense but unless we are going to a concert or something I just keep a flashlight in the glove box. My knife is part of my belt buckle. The chances of my ever shooting more than 3-4 rounds in self defense is too small to contemplate so I don't carry an extra mag.

But there is a GHB and tools in every vehicle.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Elvis*, I have been carrying a small metal flashlight in my front right jeans pocket for about 20 years. Not only can you get safely through dark spooky neighborhoods, but you can also find the car keys you dropped in a parking lot as big as Camp Randall.

Now, my little flashlight is only slightly bigger than a tube of lipstick, don't let that detour you. That little bulb is so bright it will blind most people in a dark room when you first fire it up. And while that aluminum body has its share of minor scratches, the body of the flashlight is devoid of dings and dents.

If it gets dark I am never without my revolver and a reload, my little flashlight and a very sharp knife. I've recently been carrying the Buck model below.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I traded my LCP in for a Sig P238. I'm much happier having the thumb safety. For any ladies out there, the Sig is a fantastic choice if you have arthritis in your hands or otherwise reduced grip strength. It's the easiest racking handgun I've shot. I have a friend who has myasthenia gravis and has stopped carrying a pistol in favor of a revolver, but even she can rack the P238.


When my wife got her license, she tried many different guns at the shop/range. At age 73 and with pretty bad arthritis in her hands she found that the Sig P365 was good for her, so that's what she bought.
Years ago, when she just carried on the farm, I bought her a Charter Arms 38 snub, DAO (aka Hammerless) so it wouldn't snag on her pocket. She is very, very good with it, but after joining the nationwide group Well Armed Women, and undergoing many hours of professional training, she settled on the Sig.

Myself, I prefer pocket carry rather than waist band carry because as an Old Soldier I feel that walking around with an untucked shirt is just plain sloppy. And besides, a flapping shirt tail just might get in the way of drawing my blade if the crap gets really deep.
Where we live is a rural, very low violent crime area and I feel I just do not need a big heavy pistol holding 14 rounds and two extra mags.
The LCP2 holds 7, I keep a spare mag in a black nylon knife pouch on my belt next to my fixed blade. Anyone looking at it would assume there is a small knife in there. 
The Ruger is small, light, and so flat when it's in my pocket you can't even tell there's anything there.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The LCP2 holds 7, I keep a spare mag in a black nylon knife pouch on my belt next to my fixed blade. Anyone looking at it would assume there is a small knife in there.
> The Ruger is small, light, and so flat when it's in my pocket you can't even tell there's anything there.


I just was not very good with my LCP no matter how much I practiced with it. I was able to shoot the Sig accurately right out of the box. And, like I said, I prefer having the safety. I haven't figured out a way to carry a firearm on my actual person. I'm fairly narrow from side to side and the grip tends to stick out just where I'm narrowing to the waist, so I carry it in a purse designed for that purpose. I know it's a poor compromise, but based on size/shape and my normal wardrobe, it's the best I can do. It's better than nothing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My problem is I have no butt or hips to hold my pants up if there's a lot of weight on my belt. Or even in my pockets.
I do use very thick leather belts made by a family operation in South Carolina, Hawthorne Leather, and they help. But I really need to get some suspenders. Where we live they are not out of place at all. 
Just like a Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife on the belt doesn't rate a second glance. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My problem is I have no butt or hips to hold my pants up if there's a lot of weight on my belt. Or even in my pockets.
> I do use very thick leather belts made by a family operation in South Carolina, Hawthorne Leather, and they help. But I really need to get some suspenders. Where we live they are not out of place at all.
> Just like a Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife on the belt doesn't rate a second glance. :tango_face_smile:


I hear you RPD

I like to wear the various fishing pants/shorts made of synthetic fabric like nylon/spandex that stays dry and is literally the lightest lightweight fabric ever. (See below, $29 fishing pants from Academy. Looks good working or add a nice untucked shirt and I can get away with them in a casual business setting)







The fabric is also pretty slippery anyway and the small beltloops don't allow a good wide carry belt, plus even a good belt that fits the narrow belt loops will not hold up these pants up with a compact pistol and conventional holster.

I'm close to going 100% with a shoulder rig and carry my Springfield 1911 TRP fulltime...Its the best built, most accurate and has the best trigger of all my semi-auto handguns and I'm probably best with it shot after shot after shot...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Or else I may decide to go with a heavy duty or even competition belt over my pants with an untucked shirt so I can carry a heavier pistol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My problem is I have no butt or hips to hold my pants up if there's a lot of weight on my belt. Or even in my pockets.
> I do use very thick leather belts made by a family operation in South Carolina, Hawthorne Leather, and they help. But I really need to get some suspenders. Where we live they are not out of place at all.
> Just like a Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife on the belt doesn't rate a second glance. :tango_face_smile:


Suspenders worn under my long tailed untucked shirt solved all my weight issues..as far as stuff to carry around on the belt with the Sig in an IWB. .That be in warm weather. In cold weather the biker vest solves all issues.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> I'm close to going 100% with a shoulder rig and carry my Springfield 1911 TRP fulltime...Its the best built, most accurate and has the best trigger of all my semi-auto handguns and I'm probably best with it shot after shot after shot...


With being good shot after shot as the criteria, I'd carry my CZ 75B. That thing is a dream to shoot and I can hit my target even when firing rapidly and changing targets between shots. Love it, but the darn thing weighs over two pounds unloaded.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If weight was no consideration, and open carry was legal in Florida, I would pack my Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Magnum, 7.5 " barrel.

Because it is just foolish to have to shoot somebody more than once. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If weight was no consideration,...........


I'd toodle around in an Abrams M1A1. Not only would one shot be all that's required, but it would help getting me through traffic jams as well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Too bad we can't carry rifles in Florida.
Real rifles, not poodle shooter AR's.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It being so hot here in Houston I don't carry more then necessary. I don't carry a light because I have ample lighting options in each of the trucks. My GHB's would include any other items I may need. I am currently carrying a 9MM shield but I am considering going to either the SIG P365 or maybe the XL. Smaller, lighter, with more capacity. My holster is from Harry's. Single clip, light weight and easy to adjust when in and out of the truck. My EDC belt is from Kore essentials. Very sturdy and adjustable in micro increments for easy comfort settings. I have a watch on at all times as well but which one changes based on attire and what I am doing.

These items and my phone go out the door with me at all times.

In the Texas heat I go light when and where possible.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Prepared One*, as for a common load-out, I'm pretty much with your picture. However, I just never liked an IWB holster. I'm slim enough to wear an OWB holster and just cover it with shirttails. This time of year I also wear a denim jean vest, mostly for the wide, deep, inside pockets.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> *@Prepared One*, as for a common load-out, I'm pretty much with your picture. However, I just never liked an IWB holster. I'm slim enough to wear an OWB holster and just cover it with shirttails. This time of year I also wear a denim jean vest, mostly for the wide, deep, inside pockets.


I'll wear inside or out depending on what I am wearing and the weather. I wear inside more often then not however. I sometimes forget it's there I have done it so long.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I'll wear inside or out depending on what I am wearing and the weather. I wear inside more often then not however. I sometimes forget it's there I have done it so long.


I agree. My issue is that I never want to forget to wear defensive tools. As I've often stated, the city of Madison is no longer that "_happy, hippie college town_." You can thank the easy-rider trash from Chicago making their way north for that. I will admit that I down-sized my choice in pistols. I started out lugging my 3-inch Kimber .45 ACP and realized that P238 was the handgun I would always carry daily.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

This is my typical load out, I usually have a “normal” chapstick instead of the goofy pink egg, but it is what I had.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> This is my typical load out, I usually have a "normal" chapstick instead of the goofy pink egg, but it is what I had.


Well, if this is the stuff you actually use/need, I see no problem. Over time I have used most of the stuff, except for the lighter. What I strive to achieve is deciding realistically what I must have. For example, if I have ID, a credit card and some cash, at least one knife and a SW 640 and an HKS, I'm pretty good-to-go even to the mall.

There's a method to my madness. I think lots of guys pack implements assuming they are going to ensconce themselves and shoot it out. The more practical thing is to grab your wife, check your six and leave the area! I would only pull the trigger in this scenario if I had to stop or dissuade the guy making me run.

About one hour ago my wife and I left the mall. The only thing open was the cafe' where we bought coffee. As you can guess, the entire strata of mall rats also entered this business, and upon examination they were mostly high school kids. Given that, we finished our coffee, got the free refill, and drove leisurely home.

Sounds boring, doesn't it? Well, that's also part of being observant. How do you know what's out there if you don't make an honest and succinct visualization of your surroundings? What if some Milwaukee Cripps decided to knock over the only mall business that was open with a cash register full of new money? You wouldn't be able to make a realistic decision if you didn't open your eyes and look.

I like this mall, it's run by some very honest tradesmen that have become my friends. Social flotsam is going to happen. I also know that MPD make it a regular and in-depth check to ensure the place isn't robbed.

...I also know where the exits are located...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

My edc is a 9mm, a buck knife, fire steel and a tin of laundry fluff.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I have some “extra” stuff that I carry for work. I probably don’t NEED three pairs of gloves and two knives, but I have to touch gross things multiple times a day Andy eyes suck so there is never enough light, so I carry gloves and an extra light. I carried a j frame forever, loved it, but I carry so much in my pockets now that I have to carry IWB, so an auto just made sense. The fixed blade is pure paranoia &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Nothing special.
Car Keys
CRKT 
Wallet
and a Glock 26 gen 5 with a spare magazine.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

@Honkerhunteronhoth is that a crkt m16? Great knife. Also your handle is deep nerdery haha


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

jim-henscheli said:


> @Honkerhunteronhoth is that a crkt m16? Great knife. Also your handle is deep nerdery haha


Close! It is the M21-14DSFG. Great knife! You can field dress a deer or speed goat with it if you need to. 
To thine own self be true, might as well be a nerd!


----------

